# D600 Autofocus... Am I missing something?



## DCerezo (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, I read my manual, and scoured the interwebs, and nothing so here goes...

I'm having trouble finding the setting for manually selecting a focus point and still having the autofocus work. I can manually select a focus point but I can only then manually focus. On my D5000 if I manually selected a focus point the camera would then make that point it's AF priority. Is there some goofy combo of a/ m/a on the lens and m/a on the body I'm missing here, or is there a setting in the menu I'm missing? When I set the body to AF-S I can't move the focus point around like I can on my D5000... Am I missing something or does this option just simply not exist on the camera (I doubt it)? By the way, the lens in question is a nikon 50mm f/1.8G... Any help would be huge!!!!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 1, 2013)

push in the AF/MF switch


----------



## DCerezo (Mar 1, 2013)

In meaning???


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 1, 2013)

DCerezo said:


> In meaning???



The lever on the camera also has push switch in it.


----------



## DCerezo (Mar 1, 2013)

Hahaha!! I'm a dope... Hold down the MF/AF button and use the front dial... GENIUS!!!! Thank you very much!!!!!!!


----------



## DCerezo (Mar 1, 2013)

Yea I use the button and the rear dial to cycle through AF-c AF-a and AF-s... Didn't consider using the front dial for more AF modes... Thanks guys!!!


----------



## KmH (Mar 2, 2013)

You might want to read the D600 user's manual a few times so you're familiar with the details about what the various buttons and switches on your camera do.


----------



## jrizal (Mar 2, 2013)

KmH said:


> You might want to read the D600 user's manual a few times so you're familiar with the details about what the various buttons and switches on your camera do.



Not to demean or something, the manual is still your best resource regardless of camera make and model. Applies to other devices too.


----------



## DCerezo (Mar 2, 2013)

I read the manual twice... I must have just missed something... The problem was resolved only minutes after the OP. THNKS GUYS!!


----------



## KmH (Mar 2, 2013)

Slacker! Only twice? 

I lost count of how many times I read, re-read, and referred to my camera manuals.

I often grabbed one of my user's manuals for review when I needed to sit in that little room we use when we need to make a rocket.


----------



## TheLost (Mar 4, 2013)

All the info is in the manual, but its always nice to have somebody tell you in English 

This is why i love Thom Hogans camera guides... IMHO worth the price.


----------



## JDFlood (Mar 4, 2013)

TheLost said:


> All the info is in the manual, but its always nice to have somebody tell you in English
> 
> This is why i love Thom Hogans camera guides... IMHO worth the price.



I'll second that. JD


----------



## JDFlood (Mar 4, 2013)

DCerezo said:


> Hahaha!! I'm a dope... Hold down the MF/AF button and use the front dial... GENIUS!!!! Thank you very much!!!!!!!



Don't feel stupid, I was held up on my D800 on that one for a couple weeks.  Drove me crazy, so small and counterintuitive until you know it is there! Then it is great.I read and re-read the manual. couldn't put it together. most manuals are terrible... at least boring.  JD


----------

